# Il Normale che tenta di rapire il Genio!



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_xcZmtDAPY


----------



## Mari' (16 Agosto 2010)

*La scena che io preferisco!*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ciFTP_KRy4


​


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gz4s9CEuoqo&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

*Io e Mozart*

Ecco la donna che mi ha fatto scoprire Mozart: ero in una chiesa a suonare, entra sta ragazza in tuta da ginnastica e mi dice, stavo facendo una corsetta e da fuori ho sentito la musica, io canto, possiamo fare qualcosa assieme. Fui stravolto dalla pulizia e dalla precisione del suono ( in genere io aborro le soprano), le chiesi come avesse questa voce così...lei mi disse canto molto Mozart

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KR9FnjTVQ88&feature=related

Ovvio io adoro Puccini però.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

http://www.silviadallabenetta.it/

Del resto anche mamma e ottima pittrice...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

*Su mozart e salieri*

Mi lega quest'aspetto a Mozart, per tutta la vita si ostinò a cercare qualcosa senza mai poterla ottenere. Mozart fu un ribelle.
Suo padre prima ne fece un fenomeno da baraccone e non capì mai che portandolo in giro per le corti italiane, fece assaporare a suo figlio il teatro. L'unica vera vocazione di Mozart. Non è che Salieri fosse un mediocre, ma Salieri era un onesto artigiano della musica. Un dipendente di corte come lo doveva essere Mozart.
Mozart, osò, lasciare il certo per l'incerto. Mozart morì quando finalmente aveva le palle per farcela. Non ho dubbi che se Mozart fosse vissuto altri 30 anni, tutta la musica europea sarebbe stata diversa. Se si ripercorre il catalogo di Mozart, si resta esterefatti, come lui sia riuscito a comporre tutta quella musica in 30 anni, non lo so. La grandezza di Mozart sta nei dettagli, la sua musica è praticamente perfetta e naturale sotto ogni punto di vista. Autore difficilissimo da eseguire. 

Nei momenti più bui della vostra esistenza ascoltate Mozart, musica di un'anima superiore.
Ovvio lui era un gran libertino eh?


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi lega quest'aspetto a Mozart, per tutta la vita si ostinò a cercare qualcosa senza mai poterla ottenere. Mozart fu un ribelle.
> Suo padre prima ne fece un fenomeno da baraccone e non capì mai che portandolo in giro per le corti italiane, fece assaporare a suo figlio il teatro. L'unica vera vocazione di Mozart. Non è che Salieri fosse un mediocre, ma Salieri era un onesto artigiano della musica. Un dipendente di corte come lo doveva essere Mozart.
> Mozart, osò, lasciare il certo per l'incerto. Mozart morì quando finalmente aveva le palle per farcela. Non ho dubbi che se Mozart fosse vissuto altri 30 anni, tutta la musica europea sarebbe stata diversa. Se si ripercorre il catalogo di Mozart, si resta esterefatti, come lui sia riuscito a comporre tutta quella musica in 30 anni, non lo so. La grandezza di Mozart sta nei dettagli, la sua musica è praticamente perfetta e naturale sotto ogni punto di vista. Autore difficilissimo da eseguire.
> 
> ...


Nel 700 lo erano praticamente tutti...  Secolo di lumi e di scopate :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nel '700 lo erano praticamente tutti...  Secolo di lumi e di scopate :carneval:


Ah che epoca! Che epoca...la rivoluzione francese ci ha rovinati, tra l'altro Mozart: finì in una fossa comune. Certo gli asburgo nel 1791 non avevano certo palle di pensare a Mozart, dovevano salvare loro culetto dalla ghigliottina.
Ma l'erede del genio di Mozart, fu un altro sfigatissimo genio: 
Schubert. Schubert fu l'unico a portare avanti la strada tracciata d a Mozart. Il tedescone di Bonn, invece, fece un bel pfui, e lanciò la sua via.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaU3QHFhS_s&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah che epoca! Che epoca...la rivoluzione francese ci ha rovinati, tra l'altro Mozart: finì in una fossa comune. Certo gli asburgo nel 1791 non avevano certo palle di pensare a Mozart, dovevano salvare loro culetto dalla ghigliottina.
> Ma l'erede del genio di Mozart, fu un altro sfigatissimo genio:
> Schubert. Schubert fu l'unico a portare avanti la strada tracciata d a Mozart. Il tedescone di Bonn, invece, fece un bel pfui, e lanciò la sua via.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaU3QHFhS_s&feature=related


 Ma tu che sei del ramo... chi consideri più grande, Wolfie o Ludovico? Non dirmi che certi paragoni non si possono fare, lo so... sparala secca :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma tu che sei del ramo... chi consideri più grande, Wolfie o Ludovico? Non dirmi che certi paragoni non si possono fare, lo so... sparala secca :carneval:


Mozart.
Se Gustav Mahler pronunciò come ultima parola in questo mondo: Mozart, fidati è Mozart.
Ma l'ascoltatore medio fa una difficoltà immensa a capire la grandezza di Mozart. Essa sta nei dettagli. In quei miracolosi dettagli, che tanto destabilizzavano i contemporanei. Mozart poteva dire a Salieri: sei banale. Poteva dire a Clementi sei un pesta tasti. Vi è un libro bellissimo di Pietro Rattalino:
Vita di Mozart scritta da sè medesimo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd7Q7vhNB-I&feature=related

Credimi rendere questa musica in questo modo, è oltre l'Olimpo...capisco benissimo come Mozart fosse congeniale a Horowitz per mettere in nuce le sue dote espressive. Qui ha 82 anni e torna a Mosca dal 1917. Una leggenda vivente.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2010)

*divino*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQzp_-N6IUs&feature=related

Si notino gli sguardi del pubblico.


----------

